# What is the most difficult yarn you have ever worked with?



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Someone gave me a lot of ladder yarn and I decided to knit a Bridger cowl with it. It's very slow going, and I've decided that this ladder yarn is the most difficult I've worked with. Perhaps that's why I was gifted it. Someone else found it just as difficult.

Anyone have any suggestions for what items are perfect when made with ladder yarn?

What is the most difficult yarn you have ever worked with?


----------



## cbnerak (Jun 4, 2013)

I've used several ladder yarns to make basic triangle scarves with about size 11 needles. They turn out very soft. They're easier to knit with than to crochet. I like it a lot.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally don't like Noro.....I splurge every once in a while and bot some for a shawlette and hated the way it felt and it seemed poorly spun........give me Red Heart everytime!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

boucle I hate that yarn


----------



## Grammykt (Dec 8, 2012)

Recycled sari yarn


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ladder yarn!!!
I tried to knit a simple scarf with ladder yarn( it was a commision for a gift) & l nearly had it finished , when l dropped a few stitches, ...and lost the whole scarf! l wrote about my frustration on here, & if it hadn't been for someone else, ...l wouldn't have started again! 
This is a link to the topic l posted when l finally finished the 2nd attempt. You may find it interesting. Hilary

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144252-1.html


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Homespun, hands down!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

recycled silk sari yarn. horrible!!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


Me too!!!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am prone to say the ladder yarn, but it was much easier when I combined it with a 3 or 4 yarn.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: But, then again, I've never tried ladder yarn. Don't think I will, either.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would have to say it is a toss up between those ladder yarns and boucle. I had one ball of ladder yarn and after trying several different times and several different patterns I decided one wasted day out of my life was plenty and I did score when I threw it at the garbage can and it was a slam dunk! The boucle I do still fight with now and again when I make an animal. But, not often. I love working with the furry yarns and the boas. They are just plain fun for me.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Homespun has always been a challenge for me, even though I like the look of the finished project.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Noro anything.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Debbie Bliss silk--so many knots! and thick and thins!


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I have never been tempted to try any ladder yarn, now I know why! The worst I have used is Homespun, almost impossible to see your stitches.


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

Opium. Lovely effect but I'll never use it again ................ After I finish my cardigan!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Caron Simply Soft. It separates while knitting or crocheting with it. Love the feel but not working with it.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Silk or alpaca! It's to soft and drapey.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Have to disagree, love Homespun yarn.... it's gorgeous, but takes some getting used to...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Homespun, hands down! hate it. gave away 12 skeins of it..but I must say it made a lovely hat..but it split and unwound..i wont use it...


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

books said:


> Have to disagree, love Homespun yarn.... it's gorgeous, but takes some getting used to...


I agree.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Not fond of Homespun, had hopes it would be similar twist to real handspun. HA. Foolish. I use what I have for knit weaving on my knitting machine. But I will never hand knit nor crochet with it again. All my unusual or difficult yarns go into the knit weave tub.

Marge


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Maribou. UGH! Feathery, exploded nylon with no loyalty for the knitter. Teeny tiny base thread. 
Makes lovely tickely scarves and small toy critters.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine would be the mini pompom yarn. I frogged and frogged,and frogged, till the yarn got the better of me. I ended up giving it away to a more patient knitter.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Eyelash or fun fur yarn.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

ladder yarn here and I don't waste time deciding. Probably knit a couple of rows and said - this ain't happening!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

boucle - I couldn't tell when I dropped a stitch and it was hard to rip out.


----------



## Colorgal (Feb 20, 2012)

Mine is rayon yarn. Very slick. I purchased some expensive yarn in size six, Extra bulky. Yarn was so slick it would not stay on my wooden needles. You had to sew the ends together with thread when adding a new skein. The cast off kept coming undone so I took other yarn and ran it thru the edge to keep it in place.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

For me it's been chennile (wormy) but the really worst was Caron Spa. Six stitches to the half hour due to the yarn splitting at every stitch. I'll never use it again.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

I love ladder yarns, boucle and rayon -for crochet. I only knit with fairly 'simple' yarns, because I'm not that experienced yet. However, I found out I can't knit or crochet with Homespun, so I guess that's the one I find most difficult.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Black, fingering weight with a significant halo (although not as much halo as mohair/silk blends). I couldn't see what the heck I was doing, even using an Ott light and putting a white dish towel in my lap!!

Karen


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I personally don't like Noro.....I splurge every once in a while and bot some for a shawlette and hated the way it felt and it seemed poorly spun........give me Red Heart everytime!! :lol: :lol:


I don't care for Noro yarns either. I find them rough and scratchy.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

red heart


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

My least favorite has to be chenille yarn. I hate any yarn that "worms". Meaning it has it's own idea of what even tension might be. And trust me, it isn't yours or mine idea of even tension!


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Eyelash and furry yarn.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Not to name any yarns but the color black is difficult to work with you need to make sure you have plenty of light around you. Also yarns that are not twisted good or they become loose at the twist and start to split...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you granny. Nasty to work with and your stitches are lost. Not worth the effort.



onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


Agree!


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Frogger said:


> I personally don't like Noro.....I splurge every once in a while and bot some for a shawlette and hated the way it felt and it seemed poorly spun........give me Red Heart everytime!! :lol: :lol:


Noro Taiyo Sock Yarn was an absolute nightmare for me. Over spun, thick and thin (had it come apart a number of times at the unspun thick sections) and over priced in my opinion. I won't buy that brand again.


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Boucle - I knitted a teddy bear with this yarn and he turned out to be 3 times the size he should have been! And it cost me a fortune as I had to keep on going back and buying more yarn. Never again!


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

There are three on my 'never again' list: ladder yarn, homespun, and chenille. And also boucle, which I have not tried but knew from looking at it that I did not want to use.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm. 
It's probably a toss-up between Lion Brand Homespun & Bernat's Bamboo. Both are somewhat splitty... 
The hardest yarn in terms of not the yarn itself, but the fact that the balls I used were *not* center pull balls & I ended up sitting in the midst of an awful tangle of yarn, trying to knit two mitts & a hat out of it, was Bernat's Baby yarn.
The hardest yarn in terms of destroying my skin while I was working with it was Red Heart Super Saver. It's the only yarn on my "never again" list since the other 3 mentioned I can find ways to deal with them, but I physically can't knit with a yarn which turns my skin raw, red, and prone to cracking open.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

What is "Ladder yarn?"


----------



## panddgon (May 8, 2011)

Homespun!!!! I love how soft it is but....!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sirdar Snowflake. Love the finished effect but boy does it take its toll on my fingers


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ladder yarn is hard to work with, but I once made a scarf with it. The hardest yarn for me to knit evenly is chenille!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

For me any yarn that splits (i.e. Caron Simply Soft) and a few others including some cotton have created some real knitting challenges for my needles. Can't stand the ruffle yarn although I continue to knit with it!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Homespun is not fun. If you make a mistake, it ishard to pull out and terribly hard to see the stitches.


----------



## nancyrice (Feb 12, 2014)

the hardest yarn I ever worked with is any yarn that is black.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> What is "Ladder yarn?"


It is a type of ribbon yarn.

I don't know if this is a good picture, but maybe it will give you a good idea.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sashay!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

chenille


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

chunky with big bumps - runs me nuts so I don't use it - also I totally dislike the Caron worsted acrylic with the sheen - I know its really soft but the texture really bugs me - I don't use that either - usually I have started with that for a baby item and end up finding something else soft :mrgreen: Karen Alabama - ps I have been to Fort Collins twice and on to Estes Park - had so much fun both places - my daughter and I drove the Rocky Mtn road to the top - that was a white knuckle experience - you have a beautiful state


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Any novelty yarn.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


THANK YOU!!! i have tried it a number of times, love the look of it but can't tell stitches apart!!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Second on the Homespun!


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Those of you who hate ladder yarn, try making necklaces out of it. Goes fast and is no problem at all. Love it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


Same here. I will never use again.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Chenille for sure. I'm thinking something is wrong with the way it is spun. The stitches seem to shift. I've used more than one brand and I see many others with the same complaint. So off my dance card.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I second that - it just about drove me crazy trying to knit a prayer shawl. I switched to a different yarn. Yet there are people who love that yarn.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't like Homespun, yet I've been struggling through an afghan for several weeks, which is only about two-thirds done and still have a poncho to make with it. I recently began to dislike chenille, and I won't even touch ladder yarn. Don't like eyelash either.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Boucle


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Noro. I think,it's poor quality with a high price. Although I do like their colors


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Anything black!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I also hate Homespun, refuse to use it. Then found a new "hate" yarn-- Red Heart's Unforgettable. Colors are wonderful, soft hand, splits at the least chance. I had to constantly watch what I was doing, hard to watch TV, etc. Won't use it again, either. Tend to catch parts of yarn when inserting needle, tend to not get whole yarn (I'm a picker, etc. I like fun furs, boucle, etc, didn't enjoy Sashay until I found different directions and then it was better.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


I have used boucle that I just love! I made a beautiful wingspan to hang as a wall decoration.
Then a friend gave me some she didn't like. I found out why. It was an acrylic that didn't stretch one little bit! It was the hardest thing to knit with. I made a scarf and gave it to her. The other 3 balls are just sitting there waiting to be passed on to some other unsuspecting shmuck!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> For me it's been chennile (wormy) but the really worst was Caron Spa. Six stitches to the half hour due to the yarn splitting at every stitch. I'll never use it again.


Oh oh, I have 9 balls of the stuff I haven't touched yet.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazing by Lion Brand - it splits. But some colors I do OK on, but this one I am trying to use up splits and there are slipped stitches, so I have to frog. And I don't like to do that, but show me somebody who does!!!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a toss up between sari recycled yarn and homespun. Get the willies just thinking about working with them.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I totally agree! 😁😁


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Moro, I hate finding pieces of wood chips in it. Love the colors which is why I buy it..never again.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

That's Noro..


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

randado said:


> For me any yarn that splits (i.e. Caron Simply Soft) and a few others including some cotton have created some real knitting challenges for my needles. Can't stand the ruffle yarn although I continue to knit with it!


That's odd... I *love* Caron Simply Soft & have never had a problem with it splitting, etc. Like all yarns, though, it has its uses & it has its "don't use it for (fill in blank)" moments. I use it a lot for hats & stuffed animals. I don't think I'd want a sweater out of it or any other acrylic yarn...


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Homespun! 

Thank you for starting this topic - lots of useful info to have before we jump into something we'll regret down the line.


----------



## ewc43 (May 5, 2011)

Chenille yarn was the worst, but I didn't like boucle, either. Very hard to maintain gauge -- big stitches, little stitches -- ugh!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I am with you!!!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> My least favorite has to be chenille yarn. I hate any yarn that "worms". Meaning it has it's own idea of what even tension might be. And trust me, it isn't yours or mine idea of even tension!


I avoid this yarn, also! Same reason.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

100% Bamboo!


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

And I like Noro and Amazing both. I haven't had any of those issues.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I would have to say it is a toss up between those ladder yarns and boucle. I had one ball of ladder yarn and after trying several different times and several different patterns I decided one wasted day out of my life was plenty and I did score when I threw it at the garbage can and it was a slam dunk! The boucle I do still fight with now and again when I make an animal. But, not often. I love working with the furry yarns and the boas. They are just plain fun for me.


Donnie, You are so funny!! Maybe you missed your calling - WNBA?


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought some yarn on a cone at the Op Shop and it didn't have a name. It is a nylon and it sort of winds back onto itself all of the time, I did manage to knit a cardigan with it and the cardigan is very light and warm. The yarn was terrible to knit with though.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

Any kind that splits. UGH!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Mohair works up nice but is miserable to frog.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't like knitting with novelty yarns. Any of them!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Mohair works up nice but is miserable to frog.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't like chenille at all.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

mohair and any type like it. You cannot frog it.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Homespun!!!


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I totally agree. Knit a sweater in it and was determined it would not beat me. I did finish it... but swore I would never use that yarn again.


----------



## marty1136 (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely Homespun


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm attempting a scarf with Patons bamboo - the yarn tends to split with every stitch, very difficult. PLUS, it's black in color and I'm now questioning what others would use this yarn for. Too difficult for me!


----------



## Chickadee822 (Jun 21, 2013)

Chenille, hands down. No "give" at all.


----------



## xenabobb (Sep 6, 2011)

I would have to say my most difficult yarn is eyelash because it is so hard to see the stitches and to find the loops on the needle! But it makes adorable animals....


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

eyelash


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

I won't knit w/ladder yarn by itself. have used lots of it as a "carry-along with other yarns. goes well for simple scarves along with a nice eyelash yarn. happy knitting.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

Boucle. I still have it and probably will end up giving it to someone to use.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Hate Homespun!


----------



## daisygirl4404 (May 29, 2014)

Chenille, YUCK!


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

I have worked with a lot of yarn types making doll clothes and of them all the worst yarn ever was Caron Simply Soft. I don't even want that stuff on my planet.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Chinelle, awful, and my old fingers don't do fine yarns. I am working a pattern on size 8 needles, with a fine mink yarn. I am not sure it will get made!


----------



## carmenl (Jan 30, 2011)

I've learned by trial and error that if I have a splitty or fuzzy yarn it helps to switch to more rounded needle tips, Especially with Knit Picks Chroma.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

My current "unfavorite" yarn is Briggs & Little Durasport. I just finished a pair of socks for DH with it and I really hate this yarn. It is rough, twisty, thick and thin somewhat and just plain hard to knit with. Knitting that pair of simple tube socks was just plain bad.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Yep, I agree with you. Ladder yarn is terrible to work with. I gave up trying to crochet with it. If I use it I only knit, even then it is awful.


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

I agree. Chenneile defeats me. Also, Sirdar snowflake was difficult because it was hard to separate the stitches on the needle and then heaven forbid, you drop a stitch, you cannot find it to weave it back in. Love the finished product but am on pins and needles the whole time I am working with it.



jbandsma said:


> For me it's been chennile (wormy) but the really worst was Caron Spa. Six stitches to the half hour due to the yarn splitting at every stitch. I'll never use it again.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Chenille yarn. It isn't hard to knit with, BUT it biases something terrible and worms! If you knit a square, it will be a parallelogram and no amount of blocking in the world will fix it. It also worms which means that over time, loops of yarn work their way out in the stitches. They look like long loops of snagged yarn. If it was just one or two loops, I'd deal with it, but dozens and dozens? I didn't know about this problem until after I'd finished an afghan and saw them popping up several weeks later. Apparently it is caused by the tight twist in the base yarn used to hold the extremely short chenille fibers working to untwist itself.


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm with you...So hard to work with!


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

Homespun. Lovely to look at horrible to use.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

A woman after my own heart. A company that has been in business for 200 years knows what they are doing. Great service, quality products, free pattern support and cheap prices. You can't beat that!



Frogger said:


> I personally don't like Noro.....I splurge every once in a while and bot some for a shawlette and hated the way it felt and it seemed poorly spun........give me Red Heart everytime!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I had a good friend send me yarn she spun. It is beautiful, but I can't knit with it. Makes my hands itch like unscoured yarn. But it is beautiful


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Homespun


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

As a shop owner I really appreciate this thread as it helps me out a lot to know what people like or dislike in the way of yarns. I have to agree with everyone here. Homespun, boucle, thick & thin, chenille, some novelty yarns, etc...are not my favorite types of yarns to work with either. Therefore, I do not carry them in my shop. I only order them in special for those customers you love them and want them.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

OddBodkin said:


> Someone gave me a lot of ladder yarn and I decided to knit a Bridger cowl with it. It's very slow going, and I've decided that this ladder yarn is the most difficult I've worked with. Perhaps that's why I was gifted it. Someone else found it just as difficult.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for what items are perfect when made with ladder yarn?
> 
> What is the most difficult yarn you have ever worked with?


RED HEART SUPER SAVER is one of the least favorite yarns along with CARON's ONE POUND. THEY ARE BOTH COARSE AND UNFORGIVING. I WAS RECENTLY GIVEN FOUR SKEINS OF RED HEART IN A GORGEOUS SHADE OF LIGHT BLUE. CROCHETING A BABY AFGHAN FOR CHARITY WHICH I WILL WASH WHEN COMPLETED. MUST USE A FABRIC SOFTENER IN ORDER FOR THE AFGHAN TO BE SOFT ENOUGH FOR A BABY.

CHEAP IS DEAR, SO I BUY MORE COSTLY YARNS, WITH DISCOUNT COUPONS AT AC MOORE AND MICHSELS AND FEEL IT IS WORTH THE DIFFERENCE IN PRICE.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Me too!!!


Me three


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Boucle is difficult for me to work with but I love how it looks. Right now I'm knitting with linen (not cheap stuff), and it has NO give at all - I'll finish this shawl with it but will not use it again. Also gave up on Homespun.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate knitting with chenille.


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

For those who find it so...what is difficult about knitting with Homespun yarns?


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

BLACK FUN FUR!!!! AARRGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I've usually knitted a ladder yarn along with an untextured yarn. That makes it easier to work with.

Lion Brand Homespun is one of the most frustrating yarns I've ever tried to work with. I won't use it.

Hazel


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree, homespun is terrible. I made a long sweater once that was the most misshapen garment I ever made. I made it as a favor for someone else which only made it worse. I'm sure she never wore it.


----------



## VermontChef (Dec 31, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I remember my Homespun Cardi. There was no way I could do a kfb without the whole thing just getting jammed on my needles. I've read posts where people use hand lotion to lightly "grease" the fibers so that don't get caught as often!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


I agree - BOUCLE' is my LEAST Favorite.......
I find that it splits & slows me wa-a-ay down & I'm NOT that fast or speedy to begin with.....


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't stand Red Heart Super Saver, as it's scratchy and hard and rough. I don't like the look of the shiny Caron yarn either. Never have used it because I don't like the sheen. I guess I'm an oddball because I do like Homespun and Boucle. I can see that it would be hard to use if you need to frog or even tink. I'm glad to read about the recycled silk sari yarn not being good. I just bought some and I'm going to trust you fine folks and take it back!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I can knit with most anything, just some take more patience than others. The one yarn I've found hardest to work with is chenille. It just won't slide on itself.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

knitster475 said:


> Chenille yarn. It isn't hard to knit with, BUT it biases something terrible and worms! If you knit a square, it will be a parallelogram and no amount of blocking in the world will fix it. It also worms which means that over time, loops of yarn work their way out in the stitches. They look like long loops of snagged yarn. If it was just one or two loops, I'd deal with it, but dozens and dozens? I didn't know about this problem until after I'd finished an afghan and saw them popping up several weeks later. Apparently it is caused by the tight twist in the base yarn used to hold the extremely short chenille fibers working to untwist itself.


It is very annoying. I have a little of this yarn left and I guess I will still use it up for afghans for the homeless in time.


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

I have never heard of ladder yarn. What is it? Could it possibly the ribbon yarn with little "ladders" that you knit into? If that's it, I love it! I have made lots of ribbon scarves.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

What kind of cat do you have. He/she is beautiful. That little face is so cute! :thumbup:


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


DITTO

:evil:


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I can't stand Red Heart. It is so rough and feels like wire. Why do they make such yarn. Can't stand to touch it, gives me the chills.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Home Spun, thick and quick.............hate that stuff.


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


most definitely!!!!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

OOOH, someone gifted me 2 balls of this same yarn. I had no clue what to make with it! It sounds like a fiddly knit, but well worth it! Thanks!


bethshangirl said:


> Ladder yarn!!!
> I tried to knit a simple scarf with ladder yarn( it was a commision for a gift) & l nearly had it finished , when l dropped a few stitches, ...and lost the whole scarf! l wrote about my frustration on here, & if it hadn't been for someone else, ...l wouldn't have started again!
> This is a link to the topic l posted when l finally finished the 2nd attempt. You may find it interesting. Hilary
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144252-1.html


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Johna said:


> I can't stand Red Heart. It is so rough and feels like wire. Why do they make such yarn. Can't stand to touch it, gives me the chills.


Exactly how I feel about it!

Hazel


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> What is "Ladder yarn?"


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144252-1.html

Here's a picture of ladder yarn:


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

My least favourite is boucle, in particular black boucle.
Homespun runs a close second, but I find I can get the feel of it after a few rows.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Frogger said:


> I personally don't like Noro.....I splurge every once in a while and bot some for a shawlette and hated the way it felt and it seemed poorly spun........give me Red Heart everytime!! :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I really have a difficult time with the silk sari yarn


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rosette said:


> Eyelash or fun fur yarn.


Same here, I tried to make my daughter who was undergoing Chemo a hat with this. If I hadn't given up and tossed it I would probably have needed the hat myself from tearing my hair out in frustration. On the other hand I like both Homespen and Caron Simply Soft. To each his own I always say.

Happy knitting to everyone.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

The problem with Homespun is that it is 100% unspun acrylic yarn with a thin thread wrapped around it to hold it all together which slides down the yarn when you are knitting with it therefore, it bunches and you have to continually smooth it out to use it. Amen!



n ancyrboyle said:


> For those who find it so...what is difficult about knitting with Homespun yarns?


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Red Heart Super Saver is another yarn I do not carry in my store as it is so hard and stiff. I made a sweater once with it and you could stand it up in the corner lol. I tried fabric softener etc...on it and no difference. Stuff wears like iron. If a customer wants it, I will order for them.



Johna said:


> I can't stand Red Heart. It is so rough and feels like wire. Why do they make such yarn. Can't stand to touch it, gives me the chills.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Noro. I think,it's poor quality with a high price. Although I do like their colors


Totally agree.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Noro has so many knots in it! That's what I don't like. But the colors are really splendid.

Hazel


----------



## NancyMc46 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tizzy. I did complete a baby vest which is really soft, but the yarn was horrible to work with.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Boucle!!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


Same here....hate it!


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Someone gave me yarn for a sweater for herself. The yarn was called
"Lopi" from Iceland. It was fuzzy and kept breaking. How I hated that
yarn and never use it again!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Homespun also ! I growl when I see it in the store !


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

Another vote for Homespun...........er......against, that is.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

I tried using an eyelash yarn that I couldn't even untangle enough to put into a ball!


----------



## mac4kids (Mar 26, 2012)

I hate the ruffle yarn, I'm not sure the point of it.
I guess you can use it for edging but to wear a scarf made of it? Ugh


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Vanna's Glamour. Maybe it has something to do with having keratoconus.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow! What an informative thread! My take: Boucle for sure, but I love the look of the finished garment. Then, Pipsqueek only because it causes my hands to perspire. I just finished a shrug for DIL in Modern Cotton by Berocco and that splits like crazy!!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

SuZyQ818 said:


> Homespun, hands down!


DITTO! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

!00% linen, like trying to knit with a ball of twine. second would be any mohair.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Anything hairy. Mohair blends.
Why? Impossible to undo, the hairs really lock the stitches.
I never use this any longer. I do need to take out things from time to time. I think it is for people who never make mistakes.
:lol:


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't stand RedHeart SS or Caron's SS. Boucle is difficult also. I actually don't mind Homespun, once I switched to a blunter pointed needle it was fine and I am happy with the sweaters I have used it for.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Eyelash yarn. I used to think I could use it in creating beautiful cards, bought a lot of it, and found out I hated it. Then used some for wrapping presents, and finally tried knitting...no way! I gave it away hoping who ever got it, knew how to make it work


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Eyelash yarn, can't stand it! : )


----------



## grandmajanie (Jun 19, 2011)

Martha Stewart Hemp. Horrible!! Just finishing a sweater with it and NEVER again!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very thick bobble yarn


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pamjlee said:


> Oh oh, I have 9 balls of the stuff I haven't touched yet.


I have some and like it; as always, it has to do with the knitting technique of the individual along with personal preference. Always try it before deciding you won't like it because some of us have no problem whatsoever. I'm a Noro yarn hater, but folks continue to pay a small fortune for it. That's just the way it goes.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> Moro, I hate finding pieces of wood chips in it. Love the colors which is why I buy it..never again.


And then there the burrs, the twigs, the weeds, all for an exceptionally high price. There are now yarns on the market meant to compete with Noro for half the price or less. Plymouth "Gina" is one of them, and yes, the colors are lovely even without the above vegetation :~).


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have found if I don't like the texture /feel of a yarn I do not buy it because I will never use it . It had to be a yarn that feel well between my fingers for me to ever buy or use it. If some one gives me yarn I dont like I send it off to church for them to pass on to someone else to use up.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Turmaline said:


> Anything hairy. Mohair blends.
> Why? Impossible to undo, the hairs really lock the stitches.
> I never use this any longer. I do need to take out things from time to time. I think it is for people who never make mistakes.
> :lol:


Maybe it's for those of us who are willing to put up with it because we love it? It's one of my favorites, but not because I don't make mistakes with it :~).


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

thegrape said:


> !00% linen, like trying to knit with a ball of twine. second would be any mohair.


Linen and/or mohair yarns have no stretch, so I'm guessing that's why you don't like them. I'll bet you don't like hemp, either, for the same reason. Technically, I don't see a bit of difference between linen, hemp, or twine. It's a good thing when you have identified a type of yarn you don't like so you can avoid buying it, leaving more for those of us who do :~D!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Homespun!!!
Have not tried ladder yarn.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

I hate hate HATE working with boucle yarn.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I usually use ladder yarn as a carry along with another yarn in a coordinating color. It adds very little accompanying bulk, but it adds some shine and a little color variation. I've used both solids and multis. I really like using it this way and never use it by itself.
You can make pretty necklaces with it. They were popular at one time but I don't know if they still are.
Homespun is probably the yarn I find most difficult to use. I don't like the feel of RH Supersaver or craft cottons but both are useful in their own way.
I haven't had enough courage to try linen or hemp. The ones I've felt reminded me of old fashioned hemp rope and I haven't wanted to abuse my hands that much. I just ordered a skein Cotlin from Knit Picks, and I'm interested to see how that goes.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gerripho said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: But, then again, I've never tried ladder yarn. Don't think I will, either.


Never heard of ladder yarn and I won't be looking for it now!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> For me it's been chennile (wormy) but the really worst was Caron Spa. Six stitches to the half hour due to the yarn splitting at every stitch. I'll never use it again.


Me either!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

pridie said:


> The problem with Homespun is that it is 100% unspun acrylic yarn with a thin thread wrapped around it to hold it all together which slides down the yarn when you are knitting with it therefore, it bunches and you have to continually smooth it out to use it. Amen!


"Homespun" in this case refers to Lion Brand Homespun, am I right? Not handspun.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> "Homespun" in this case refers to Lion Brand Homespun, am I right? Not handspun.


You are absolutely right.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Homespun!!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Homespun!!!! Awful stuff passing for yarn. I was asked to knit a simple garter stitch prayer shawl for a charity with that awful stuff last year. It would take me two minutes or so to knit one row of 45 stitches. After about 15 minutes my hands ached so much I would have to stop. I had agreed to do 2 shawls but barely finished one and it took me months. I can do a Holbrook in a few weeks but that was an AWFUL experience. I felt really bad when I gave her the (ugly) shawl and told her I couldn't do the second one. I forget how I begged off. 

The experience put me off volunteering for charity group knitting, you know the type where several folks get together to finish a certain # of projects - hats, scarves, shawls, etc. You are at the mercy of the organizer and the yarn she selects. No more. I will just do my own.

I am also not fond of Kid Silk Haze. Too fine and fuzzy for my hands. Sticks to wood and slips off my addis. I have a ball I will likely never use. My hands ached thinking about it!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

For me it's a toss up between ladder yarn and any of the fake feather and fur yarns. I only use the feather yarn with another yarn now as I had made a hat just in feather yarn and it didn't keep its shape.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Lorna's Laces Heaven. But I loved it. It's gorgeous and soft and the colors were so pretty. It was very difficult to see what was a stitch and what was extra fuzz on the needle and I, silly girl, knitted a lacy shawl with it. Well, at least it covered my errors!


----------



## Kelly1 (Jan 20, 2013)

I do both machine knit and hand knits, and I love to experiment with different kinds of yarns, I've made socks from yarns made from seaweed, aloe, alpaca, and a few others, but I bought a yarn made from corn that I could not work with. I started on a pair of socks, but I couldn't get it to work on needles or the machine. There was no give to the yarn at all, and even after trying different tensions on both machine and needles the yarn felt hard and scratchy, I gave up after 1/2 a sock knitted many times. Rainbow Boucle seems to work well on my bulky machine for circular shawls, but I don't think I would hand knit with it.
I made a couple dish cloths with 1 strand each hemp and cotton, ok, on machine, but would not hand knit, I think it would be hard on the hands.
Yarn from Aloe plant is nice, made socks from it.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Knit what you enjoy.
There is nothing to prove.

No. This is what you love, and enjoy it.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Noro Kuryon (sp?) was the hardest and most annoying yarn I have ever worked with. It twisted up constantly, came apart, and generally gave me fits. As far as Noro yarns go, "been there, done that."


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

me too!


onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

I started using this and it split all the time.


randado said:


> For me any yarn that splits (i.e. Caron Simply Soft) and a few others including some cotton have created some real knitting challenges for my needles. Can't stand the ruffle yarn although I continue to knit with it!


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I've used the ladder yarn to make necklaces. They are so easy to crochet!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Chenille. I hate it.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


Me too! I made one sweater with it and while the sweater turned out rather nice, the boucle kept hanging up on itself. Took me a couple of years to finish that sweater. Never again!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lion Brand Homespun, without a doubt!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> boucle I hate that yarn


Homespun and boucle along with chenile won't use any of those again


----------



## n ancyrboyle (Jun 23, 2013)

Though no one responded to my query as to what the problem is in knitting with 'homespun', I have decided the comments must have been related to the Red Heart label, Homespun, not to yarns spun from fleece by spinners.


----------



## JJKnitter (Jan 31, 2011)

Homespun yarn is made by Lion Yarn Co. not Red Heart.


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

Tried knitting with ribbon on a #13 needle. After a few inches of knitting I gave up. It got twisted. Just to labor intensive.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Still Clicking said:


> Tried knitting with ribbon on a #13 needle. After a few inches of knitting I gave up. It got twisted. Just to labor intensive.


I have used ribbon yarns a few times, and several times I read that the twisting is to be desired as part of the design. I think you may have made it too hard for yourself.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I too do not care for boucle...and secondly eyelash yarn....just difficult to work with...


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

bethshangirl said:


> Ladder yarn!!!
> I tried to knit a simple scarf with ladder yarn( it was a commision for a gift) & l nearly had it finished , when l dropped a few stitches, ...and lost the whole scarf! l wrote about my frustration on here, & if it hadn't been for someone else, ...l wouldn't have started again!
> This is a link to the topic l posted when l finally finished the 2nd attempt. You may find it interesting. Hilary
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-144252-1.html


Beautiful and I am sure I can't appreciate it until I have had to worked with this kind of yarn. This scarf looks like it is full of beautiful jewels. You have done a suburb job!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

kidsilk mohair, it just can't be frogged! It is so expensive I am afraid to touch it, so 3 balls sit, just waiting to be something.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

My most difficult yarn was reeled silk the size of a human hair. I was gifted it too. I tried to wind it off from a skeiner thinking I would double or triple it on my wheel but it would not unreel it kept breaking . I tried hand winding and machine winding ,nothing worked. I still have that skein, it looks gorgeous.


----------



## camry05 (Apr 4, 2014)

I agree! I am a crocheter and find working with homespun very frustrating, especially the starting chain. :thumbdown:


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

I feel the same about Noro, can't think why it is so expensive. I should say WAS expensive as it is on sale wherever I look now. Still won't buy it again.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Mohair. It could not be froged. It tangled so bad that I threw the yarn away.


----------



## YourLuckyEwe (Jul 2, 2011)

Slick rayon yarn. It simply will not stay on the needle.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

n ancyrboyle said:


> Though no one responded to my query as to what the problem is in knitting with 'homespun', I have decided the comments must have been related to the Red Heart label, Homespun, not to yarns spun from fleece by spinners.


Homespun is made by Lion Brand. Red Heart has a similar yarn, although thinner, but with a different name.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Linen and/or mohair yarns have no stretch, so I'm guessing that's why you don't like them. I'll bet you don't like hemp, either, for the same reason. Technically, I don't see a bit of difference between linen, hemp, or twine. It's a good thing when you have identified a type of yarn you don't like so you can avoid buying it, leaving more for those of us who do :~D!


It's funny, but I have worked with all the yarns mentioned, except hemp, and I liked them all. My friends keep asking me for hats, scarves, afghans and ponchos and wraps made with Homespun and the one made by Red Heart, especially the Zebra color. They also love Lion Brand Boucle and I had a lot of it bought at Big Lots a couple of years ago, in different colors. With twine, I crocheted something that looks like a fishnet because I needed it to keep cantaloupes off the ground and I couldn't find one at the local nurseries, or Home Depot and OSH. Some Other friends are still asking me for scarves with the Lion Brand eyelash yarn that had a colorful popcorn yarn intertwined, and what I do, is get an eyelash yarn, and combine it with another popcorn yarn from Michael's, and hold it together. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

normancha said:


> Homespun is made by Lion Brand. Red Heart has a similar yarn, although thinner, but with a different name.


For the spinners I always refer to my yarn as hand spun and then it is not mixed up with commercial brands. Do others do the same?


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

aussiefletch49 said:


> For the spinners I always refer to my yarn as hand spun and then it is not mixed up with commercial brands. Do others do the same?


I envy people that spin their own yarns.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

normancha said:


> I envy people that spin their own yarns.


Thanks Normancha. It's very satisfying and you get exactly what yarn you want. It also entails a lot of work but that's Ok with me.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Like playing the hand you're dealt, I guess you knit the yarn you're given. There's a song in there somewhere.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Could be a Kenny Rogers song perhaps? But you are right you knit the yarn you get, not the yarn you deserve!


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

me too


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Most novelty yarns I've tried. Feathers, pompons., stuff like that... Also hate the feel of suede-like yarn.

Oh, and chenille. Hated everything about it.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

I don't dislike yarn. I dislike the end product sometimes, as it is the case with Plymouth Yarn KUDO (55% Cotton, 40% Rayon, 5% Silk). I've made a few summer tops with it in different shades and with different patterns. I don't mind working with it, but when the garment is completed, it feels like it was made with paper, and then it grows wider (maybe it's my body that grows wider). But I LOVE the colors.


----------



## Mrsalwaysright (Jan 2, 2013)

I bought some of the Caron yarn at Michaels to do a baby blanket - after a few rows I realized I hated it - I don't like the feel - its feels slick to me and the blanket was not looking good - I think I threw what I was working on away and said never again I stay away from the stuff - went back the the store found a nice soft yarn and used that - Karen from Alabama


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I hate Boucle' - I have tried multiple different items in Boucle' and it is really miserable to knit with.......

:thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------

